# New Ride, Rod Holder Question



## gf319804 (Mar 6, 2007)

Well, I finally made the jump into the kayak market with the purchase of a Wilderness System Tarpon 100. I initally purchased two Scotty Rod holders for it with the Slide Trax adapter plate so I could mount them on the rails and avoid drilling any holes just yet. Since the picture below, I have relocated one rod holder on the center console between my feet, and plan on putting the other one on my wife's kayak.

I've been looking at the RAM Rod Holders, and am seriously considering going that route for the rest of the rod holders. My plan is to purchase two Tube Holders for the Slide Trax System behind the seat, and then two 2007 Rod Holders with a Standard length double socket mounts for the front Slide Trax. The purpose for mounting these on the Slide Trax is so if I'm not happy with where they are or their function, I can remove them without having holes in my kayak everywhere. My question is what do you guys think about the RAM Rod Holders, and also, what do you think about this setup? I've already had some brass nuts machined here at work to fit the Slide Trax, and was planning on using the round RAM bases and attaching them directly to the track. 

Any opinions on this setup would be great. I'm looking forward to getting this thing out on the waters at AEP here in the next month. I'm hoping to order the rod holders in the next few weeks so I have them before it's "GO" time. Thanks fellas!


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

The RAM rod hoders are awesome. Expensive, but worth every penny.
I've had them on one of my kayaks for many years, and they hold up to ALOT of abuse.
Takes being careful at first to make sure you got the rod in properly.

...and you'll get over the whole drilling holes thing...

Here's my rod holders.


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

BTW, SWEET boat.

And by the way by the way....what's your first name? I gotta dollar says we kind of know each other.


----------



## gf319804 (Mar 6, 2007)

Thanks for the input! First name is Greg. You aren't on TOO are ya?


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

..."Andyman"


----------



## KeithOH (Mar 26, 2010)

Well I also have a Tarpon 100. I have the same rod holders that you have. They work good on the sidetrax. I have noticed I need to slide mine up about 1-2 inches from the back part or my paddle will hit them. My legs just barely fit under the rods what facing out while trolling. They also make a nice mount to fit your fish finder on the sidetrax. Here is my set up.


----------



## SeanStone (Sep 8, 2010)

Bubbagon said:


> The RAM rod hoders are awesome. Expensive, but worth every penny.
> I've had them on one of my kayaks for many years, and they hold up to ALOT of abuse.
> Takes being careful at first to make sure you got the rod in properly.
> 
> ...


Very impressed with the set up. Its amazing how organized you have things, more so than my boat. I don't own a kayak, but I'm starting to get that itch. Lol


----------



## gf319804 (Mar 6, 2007)

Andyman! I know that name! Had a chance to watch the video this evening, definitely answered a few questions I had surrounding those rod holders. Thanks for the link and nice boat!

Keith, nice setup! I've been going back and forth about adding a fish finder. I probably will in the future, as it can be a valuable tool. I see you have a scupper cart in the pic. Ever have any issues with it cracking the scupper holes? I'm fixing to build a cart next weekend, and that type cart seems to be the easy route, but I wasn't sure if it would be hard on the boat.


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

Saw the Buckeye Cam stuff and had it narrowed down to a handful of people.

So what do you mean, will the cart be hard on the scupper holes?
The only issues I ever knew of the scuppers was their original design on the Tarpon. They were not recessed enough, so when a guy was in his boat, with weight, and hit a rock or something with the bottom of teh boat, the actual scupper hole would take most of the impact.
But I'm certain WS addressed that many years ago and it's no longer an issue.


----------



## KeithOH (Mar 26, 2010)

I have had no issues with using a cart with my kayak. If you dont feel like making one you can get one on ebay. Here is the one I bought. He used to sell them cheaper.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Wilderness-...752?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item256c37cb18


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

The scuppers on the newer tarpon's are nicely recessed, awesome boats, only bad deal with them are the darn keels, make's it very fast and great tracking boat, but not very nice in current, likes to turbo turn while exiting swift water, the front keel catches in the slack water and stops, the rear keeps going in current and if you are not careful you'll be swimming...

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

StuckAtHome said:


> , likes to turbo turn while exiting swift water, the front keel catches in the slack water and stops, the rear keeps going in current and if you are not careful you'll be swimming...
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


LOL!! Rybo has that turbo-turn-**** down pat!!! Still makes me chuckle, watching his reaction. We were like 5 minutes into a 6 hour float when he served up his first turbo turn...LOL!!!


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

I still like Neil's Technique of navigating rapids backwards, that takes skillz, lol

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

Skillz? Is that what he calls that?


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

StuckAtHome said:


> I still like Neil's Technique of navigating rapids backwards, that takes skillz, lol
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


I have done the backpaddle, but I know you aren't talking about me because I spell my name with an "a." ...must be the other one.


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

Oh, sorry TEACHER, didn't know spelling was needed to post here, lol

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

That's NeAl...as in Shaquille O'Neal as in "The Diesel", "Shaq Fu", "The Big Daddy", "Superman", "The Big Agave", "The Big Cactus", "The Big Shaqtus", "The Big Galactus", "Wilt Chamberneezy", "The Big Baryshnikov", "The Real Deal", "Dr. Shaq", "The Big Shamrock", "The Big Leprechaun", "Shaqovic" etc...


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

Is this an official detour?
Yes, RAM rod holders will be rockin on that slide trax system.


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

I'll have what bubba's had....


Maybe I won't, don't like mule feces

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## gf319804 (Mar 6, 2007)

Bubbagon said:


> Saw the Buckeye Cam stuff and had it narrowed down to a handful of people.
> 
> So what do you mean, will the cart be hard on the scupper holes?
> The only issues I ever knew of the scuppers was their original design on the Tarpon. They were not recessed enough, so when a guy was in his boat, with weight, and hit a rock or something with the bottom of teh boat, the actual scupper hole would take most of the impact.
> But I'm certain WS addressed that many years ago and it's no longer an issue.










KeithOH said:


> I have had no issues with using a cart with my kayak. If you dont feel like making one you can get one on ebay. Here is the one I bought. He used to sell them cheaper.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Wilderness-...752?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item256c37cb18



Maybe I will consider a cart like this because of simplicity. I was just afraid that if the cart was put under stress forward or backwards it might cause an issue with the scupper holes. 


On a side note, those of you with Tarpons, are they pretty stable on the water? Have you ever rolled one?


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

They might feel a bit tippy at first, because the first stability, but after a few minutes you'll be fine, secondary stability is great. You will flip at some point, part of yakking, but you'll need to mess up to do it. I enjoy the tarpon 100, it's my second favorite boat, but not in same league as the coosa, not even close, beats it in every way except speed, which the coosa isn't that far off. My 14 year old son loves the tarpon, he's 230 pounds and he can handle it fine in moving water, does his far share of turbo turns, but soon as I get my wenonah Prospector 15 canoe, he already called dibs on the coosa.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

Sweet Jesus Stuck, what are you feeding that kid?


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

Good to see you finally made the plunge, Greg. You won't regret it. I am still waffling back and forth on a fish finder for mine, too, after fishing it for a few years.


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

He eats everything, and anything. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## gf319804 (Mar 6, 2007)

Thanks Jeff. I'm itching to get it out on the water. I've got a week off starting Friday, and I think I'm gonna take my maiden voyage out on Veto Lake in search of some channel cats!


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

gf319804 said:


> Thanks Jeff. I'm itching to get it out on the water. I've got a week off starting Friday, and I think I'm gonna take my maiden voyage out on Veto Lake in search of some channel cats!


I have OU's spring break week off, I'll probably hit AEP a time or two. Let me know if you want to hit it.


----------



## gf319804 (Mar 6, 2007)

TheCream said:


> I have OU's spring break week off, I'll probably hit AEP a time or two. Let me know if you want to hit it.


Will do. I'm itching to get up there.


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

If you guys head to AEP...and if you'd like company, let me know. My shcedule's fairly flexible.


----------



## gf319804 (Mar 6, 2007)

Bubbagon said:


> If you guys head to AEP...and if you'd like company, let me know. My shcedule's fairly flexible.


Will do. I plan on doing a good bit of my fishing through the week as I work shift work and have quite a few weekdays open. 


Rod holders, light, and the rest of the stuff for my anchor trolley came in today. Figure I will get them installed tomorrow and post a couple pictures up.


----------



## gf319804 (Mar 6, 2007)

Got everything mounted up today. I'm real happy with it all and am anxious to put it all to use.


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

Wow, that looks great!!


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

Looks real nice, you'll be happy with that on the water.

I bought a fish finder and hope to have it installed by next weekend. I'll probably add a forward rod holder for trolling in April.


----------



## USMC_Galloway (May 13, 2011)

Those Ram mounts look really nice. If I could do it all over again I think I would go with that option even though they cost alittle more. 

Does anyone know if the holes match up with a scotty ?


----------



## KeithOH (Mar 26, 2010)

USMC_Galloway said:


> Those Ram mounts look really nice. If I could do it all over again I think I would go with that option even though they cost alittle more.
> 
> Does anyone know if the holes match up with a scotty ?


I am not sure but I can check for you. I have found the hobie ram tubes for $26.95. Buy two and get free shipping.

http://www.kayakshed.com/hobie-kayak-gear/hobie-ram-tube-rod-holder?CategoryID=31

Nice picture. Your kayak turned out really good.


----------



## KeithOH (Mar 26, 2010)

Well I just checked and they are not even close to matching up to the Hobie ram tubes. If you have Scotty mounts all you need to buy are the Scotty ram tubes.


----------



## gf319804 (Mar 6, 2007)

KeithOH said:


> Well I just checked and they are not even close to matching up to the Hobie ram tubes. If you have Scotty mounts all you need to buy are the Scotty ram tubes.



Yeah that! 

Here is the adapter for a RAM mount tube:

http://www.gpscity.com/ram-mount-plastic-wedge-1.5-inch-ball-base-scotty-hobie-kayaks.html

I bought all my RAM stuff from www.gpscity.com with everything in the picture minus the light, it was around $140. They had about the best prices I could find to order everything from one place. I wanted the composite bases instead of the aluminum bases, so that saved me some money, but adding the arms to the rod holders raised the price a good bit. I just wanted the option of infinite adjustibility with those holders since they were gonna be up front and in the way of everything.


----------

